# La Gloria Cubana (Cuba) Tainos Cigar Review - Mild and smooth



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

it looks nice, with a colorado claro wrapper, no veins. construction is good, no soft spots. Pre-light draw is somewhat tight but it opens up to a ...

Read the full review here: La Gloria Cubana (Cuba) Tainos Cigar Review - Mild and smooth


----------

